# Play badminton



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

Hello my friends all over Dubai,

Anyone out there plan to play badminton today???

I am desperate to play it but couldn't find anyone to play with and don't know good locations.

Please????

Many thanks!

Jason


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

Look for badminton groups in FB. I know that there are groups in FB dedicated to badminton. I know of a group that plays every wednesday evening and friday afternoon.


----------



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

peter.abing said:


> Look for badminton groups in FB. I know that there are groups in FB dedicated to badminton. I know of a group that plays every wednesday evening and friday afternoon.


you mean Facebook?


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## kanz12 (Jul 10, 2012)

thinklink said:


> Hello my friends all over Dubai,
> 
> Anyone out there plan to play badminton today???
> 
> ...


Me tooooooooooooo Amm not much of a player by rules but not bad at alll just to get some good moving around .. Like how we frens play


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

I am not a professional player either. If there's someone who can play with me, it would be great. We can play at a vacant lot in Al Rigga (near the inflatables) in the evening or on weekends. I'm from Al Rigga.
The good thing about this is that badminton is a good exercise and it's free.
Anyone in Al Rigga who wants to play badminton? PM me. 
We can arrange a schedule.
Looking forward for you reply.


----------



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

peter.abing said:


> I am not a professional player either. If there's someone who can play with me, it would be great. We can play at a vacant lot in Al Rigga (near the inflatables) in the evening or on weekends. I'm from Al Rigga.
> The good thing about this is that badminton is a good exercise and it's free.
> Anyone in Al Rigga who wants to play badminton? PM me.
> We can arrange a schedule.
> Looking forward for you reply.



Hey, sorry for late reply. I literally live in Al Rigga!!! Is the place you mentioned an open air playground? 

We surely can meet up and play badminton together. Please PM me your availability, cheers!!!


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 12, 2012)

thinklink said:


> Hey, sorry for late reply. I literally live in Al Rigga!!! Is the place you mentioned an open air playground?
> 
> We surely can meet up and play badminton together. Please PM me your availability, cheers!!!


Guys... Count me in!!


----------

